# Snyder Taxidermy



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't been able to get a hold of this taxidermist for a year now. I dropped off 3 duck 2 years ago and thought they'd be done by now. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good, Fast, or Cheap. Pick any two...

Looks like you opted for "Good" and "Cheap" 

There's balance in nature...


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Do you have the correct phone number?
http://snyderstaxidermy.com/id5.html

I have had him do a few birds of mine and he is upfront with saying that he is usually 11-12 months out. Give him a call, Im sure he'll get ya taken care of. he is a standup guy.

Gee


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Brian is an absolute stand up guy and will get you your birds. Mine took longer than anticipated as well but worth the wait. I dropped several birds to him back in January. They will be worth the wait.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree that he is a stand up guy no doubt about it. It's just he's the cheapest taxidermist and I have no patience. I left him a message and he text me back. Looks like he'll have my 3 ducks and my buddy's 3 birds done in a couple of weeks. He apologized for the longer than normal time it's taken. I can only imagine all of the work he has to do. Thanks for the info everyone. I'll have to post the mounts up when they're done. I'm sure they'll look like works of art just like everyone else's I've seen come from him.


----------



## honker_slayer (Oct 24, 2010)

Brian = better mount, better price, and no bull---- lies!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I agree that he is a stand up guy no doubt about it. It's just he's the cheapest taxidermist and I have no patience.


LOL!! Being impatient and cheap for taxidermy work is not a good combination.

Being impatient is your problem, not Snyder. Just thinking out loud here.
If you weren't cheap you could pay for an express service. Every taxidermist would easily accommodate that. But your cheap, welcome to the other problem. Ha, ha!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*No doubt Snyder is a hellofaniceguy-*



honker_slayer said:


> Brian = better mount, better price, and no bull---- lies!


Now, bearing in mind one cannot make a "silk purse from a sow's ear"

*and not asking you to air your dirty laundry out in the open, and or trying to stir the pot,* but do you mind posting a pic of the "better mount".


----------



## honker_slayer (Oct 24, 2010)

cell pic


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I guess it depends on your definition of "better"


----------



## honker_slayer (Oct 24, 2010)

I have three mounts from Brian & three From the jack hole always bashing him I can see the difference!!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

That has to be the hardest part of getting a bird mounted... The wait... I have several birds mounted by different taxi guy's from around the state and even one from the best in the country. All have there ups and downs. Some are not painted right, some are not positioned right and some are spot on!!.... The beauty of it. I like Brian's work and sometime he will get a bird of mine as I wold like to have one done by him.... My best advise for the wait is just that... Pay your deposit, (if you want a rush order I'm sure that can be arranged)... Wait it out. Sucks but try doing it your self.. Can be done for dirt cheap but will look like A$$.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

honker_slayer said:


> I have three mounts from Brian & three From the jack hole always bashing him I can see the difference!!


If you're referring to me I take offence to that last comment. I've NEVER bashed Brian! I think he's a talented nice guy and does great work. I just wish he'd get his prices up where they belong that's ALL! He's working his guts out being the "cheap guy". But, If he wants to keep on being the cheap guy he'll keep on being bogged down with too much work and being a couple years out. And if guys don't mind waiting that long, that's OK I guess. At the end of the day, that's his business and nobody else's.

And as far as you're concerned Honker slayer, whoever you are, The reason you switched teams and went to Brian is BEACAUSE he's the cheap guy. That's it! Funny thing how money can play such a big part in customer loyalty. I don't blame you though. Hell, if I found someone as good as Brian charging a HUNDRED dollars less than my other guy I'd switch too...


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> If you're referring to me I take offence to that last comment. I've NEVER bashed Brian! I think he's a talented nice guy and does great work. I just wish he'd get his prices up where they belong that's ALL! He's working his guts out being the "cheap guy". But, If he wants to keep on being the cheap guy he'll keep on being bogged down with too much work and being a couple years out. And if guys don't mind waiting that long, that's OK I guess. At the end of the day, that's his business and nobody else's.
> 
> And as far as you're concerned Honker slayer, whoever you are, The reason you switched teams and went to Brian is BEACAUSE he's the cheap guy. That's it! Funny thing how money can play such a big part in customer loyalty. I don't blame you though. Hell, if I found someone as good as Brian charging a HUNDRED dollars less than my other guy I'd switch too...


Maybe your prices need to be lowered you do great work but your prices have gotten a little high in my opinion.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Not a chance. If anything, I'm due for another price increase. (since I haven't had one in five years...) Did the cost of gas go down when I wasn't looking? Food? Rent? Electricity? Cell phone service? Internet? TV? Nope! Why in the world would I lower my prices when the cost of living goes up? That's the fastest way I know of to go out of business. No thanks! I'm priced at the LOW end of the national average for mounting a single duck. That's comparing my work with guys around the country who are producing the same quality. (gotta compare apples to apples) The average price to have a duck mounted is about $275. I'm well below that. I can thank the state I live in for that. We hunters in Utah are a _*CHEAP*_ lot. Go back east and guys doing the same caliber of work are getting $350-$400 for a single duck. Jeezz, wouldn't that be nice... And if you think I'm expensive, call stuffinducks and get a quote. He does beautiful work and his stuff is worth every penny. Probably more than he's getting! Taxidermists have largely been an extremely under paid profession for far too many years. I've tried hard to up the standards by which we are perceived by the public with education and exposure. Charging what you're worth is good for every one. It's good for you, the economy, and the industry as a whole. Whoring your work out the back door for pennies on the dollar so you can bogart all the clientèle does nothing but cheapen the industry and make us all look like low rent "******* animal stuffers." We are artists, and we should be paid as such!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

jb1 said:


> Maybe your prices need to be lowered you do great work but your prices have gotten a little high in my opinion.


Wow! When was the last time you asked for a raise? Do you realize these guys do this for a living? This is how they feed their family, buy fuel, live... I can promise you there isn't one taxidermist in this state getting rich. Not one. Tex earns every dollar he makes off a mount. There is no free money in this type of work. These guys are artists, pay them what they are worth for sharing their talent.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I truly hate the cheap mentality that Utah breeds.... If you are higher than someone else than you are a crook... so frustrating. Are you going to be there when he goes to retire, and help pay for that? I work in the labor/skill business and you can always find someone to do a job for less money. I have a very loyal customer base.. and its not because I'm the less expensive route. I hate the word cheap.. Its because of quality work and treating people honest and with respect that's what brings and keeps your customers. people want to be paid top dollar for what they do but are not willing to pay it out on the other end.... you always charge what the market will bare.


----------



## honker_slayer (Oct 24, 2010)

You don't get it. price is not the isue to me it's the qualityfor theprice and thats not as big of problem asthe lies I got durring the 15 1/2 months but that was between myself and darin not any one elses!!!! that is aclosed chapter.

the issue here is Brian being bashed about his prices this is being BROUGHT UP quite often.
He has excellent quality & he charges what he wants!
ITS HIS BUSNESS NOT YOURS HE CHARGE WHAT HE WANTS !!!
his exact words when I picked up another bird last week.
My turkey,swan,& can was $1370.00 price was not the problem. Quality of two birds was. 
So charge what you want and Brian can charge what He wants! Every bird Brian has done for Me has been high caliber of work and I will keep giving him my work even if he raises prices to yours!!
GET THIS STRAIT PRICE IS NOT MY ISSUE. BRIAN BASHED FOR HIS PRICES IS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

honker_slayer said:


> Brian has done for Me has been high caliber of work and I will keep giving him my work even if he raises prices to yours!!


That's exactly the point. You're happy to pay whatever seems fair to you for your expectations of quality, why shouldn't another taxidermist be able to do the same? You "bashing" Tex for his prices and quality is no different than him "bashing" Brian's prices and quality. And if that is what you identify as getting bashed on then shame on you.

I wish it was October.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol... Really? Darin, did you start lying? All the years I have known you I have never heard a lie. Why did you start lying so late in life?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Relax Honker, Nobody's "bashing" anyone. Brian charges what he want's for his work, that's his business, I get it! I just take exception to the fact that he's cheapening up the industry and giving people a false sense of what we as wildlife artists are worth. I'll say it again. I like Brian, I think he's a good guy and a first rate taxidermist. He just needs a lesson in business practices... Ask a Dry wall contractor how he feels about bidding a job. Only to lose it to someone who will do the same job for 1/3 the price. It's bad for business FOR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

honker_slayer said:


> I have three mounts from Brian & three From the jack hole always bashing him I can see the difference!!





bwhntr said:


> Lol... Really? Darin, did you start lying? All the years I have known you I have never heard a lie. Why did you start lying so late in life?


I pm'd him about the matter, we'll see if he has the stones to explain himself.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Relax Honker, Nobody's "bashing" anyone. Brian charges what he want's for his work, that's his business, I get it! I just take exception to the fact that he's cheapening up the industry and giving people a false sense of what we as wildlife artists are worth. I'll say it again. I like Brian, I think he's a good guy and a first rate taxidermist. He just needs a lesson in business practices... Ask a Dry wall contractor how he feels about bidding a job. Only to lose it to someone who will do the same job for 1/3 the price. It's bad for business FOR EVERYONE!!!


This is exactly the problem... Being in the construction industry, we call this ****ting up the market.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I pm'd him about the matter, we'll see if he has the stones to explain himself.


The man has stones! He called me and we cleared the air. We're good now. :smile:

And with that, I'm through with this thread.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

wait wait!! my turn.....:fencing:......... I love these smilies, I just looked at them all


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:-o:mrgreen::-|:?::shock:

There, that should hold you over...:mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I wonder how much you critics know about the taxidermy process. 

Let's just say that a lot of work goes into it at the beginning, and a lot of creative effort is required to finish the process. I've assisted a taxidermist with some projects on several occasions, and I am confident that I couldn't be a great taxidermist. It takes a certain set of artistic skills that I don't possess.

Knowing what I know, I wouldn't feel like I was getting ripped off if I got a quality duck mount for $300. I'd also be happy if I could get one for less, but I agree that taxidermists should charge what they're worth.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

jb1 said:


> Maybe your prices need to be lowered you do great work but your prices have gotten a little high in my opinion.


Utah is really a discounted price. I know of a few taxidermists that you can't get a bird out of the shop for less than a grand. Price includes bird and habitat. I've seen pieces that the habitat alone for one duck is over $2,000.

I'm a taxidermy nut. I have a dedicated freezer full of birds. I respect Utah's talent. We have some AMAZING talent here in this state that do quality work for the product they crank out. the true joy I have had is to take a bird to a taxidermist that is new to him. It's virgin! What a hoot!! My 4 kings went to who I thought were the best Utah had to offer. I've got 3 of them back and have not been disappointed. All of the taxi's charged different prices and all have done things different. Top quality work for sure! Brian has my 4th king. Getting it back anytime soon isn't a concern. The dang thing sat in my freezer for 18 months. I hope Brian realizes he can charge more and make more. He is that good! In the end it's his deal. God bless him! He's a great guy!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

@ HS,

Thank you for posting that pic, nice piece.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

This arguement reminds me of my college economics class. 
The demand curve shows the relationship between price and demand.
As price increases, demand decreases. If the demand at a particular price point exceeds what a taxidermist can supply, he is most likely priced too low.
If he were to raise prices, he can drop his demand more in line with what he is able to supply.
Now my head hurts..:-x


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

funny thing about how threads like these produce a few phone calls from time to time...

i just got of the phone with a gentelman that has made the request to replace the feet and repaint the bill on a mount that was done just months ago by another taxidermist (keep y'alls britches on, it was outta stater work, so dont worry about the drama of whom it _may_ have been around here)

...anyway, just say'n thanks!


----------



## huntfishcook (Mar 25, 2011)

*It is Different in Utah for some reason*

Having done business in all parts of the country here is what I have observed.

You put the same product in 3 stores all on the same busy corner in California and they take a good margin and make money.

You do the the same thing in Utah and they cut the price to where only one store survives.

Now I am not saying anything good or bad about any of these guys, just stating my experience.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Didn't intend on this thread get out of hand although I agree with a few things that were said. We need to remember we are all men and need to act like gentlemen. This is a great sport that doesn't need to be ruined online like a junior high girl and facebook. I posted with the intent of getting some info on how to contact my taxidermist because it's been a while. And I'm not even going to answer to the post of me having the problem. 

As far as my birds, we'll see in the next couple of week if I can get some pictures posted. I have a giant pair of cans and a wood duck. The wood duck is lacking a little but I told myself I'd shoot one to get it mounted and leave the rest. I got him and had a lot of others swim through the decoys but I felt too guilty to shoot another.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> I truly hate the cheap mentality that Utah breeds.... If you are higher than someone else than you are a crook... so frustrating. Are you going to be there when he goes to retire, and help pay for that? I work in the labor/skill business and you can always find someone to do a job for less money. I have a very loyal customer base.. and its not because I'm the less expensive route. I hate the word cheap.. Its because of quality work and treating people honest and with respect that's what brings and keeps your customers. people want to be paid top dollar for what they do but are not willing to pay it out on the other end.... you always charge what the market will bare.


We live in society where everyone knows the exact price of everything, but the value of nothing. I truly appreciate paying a little more for a superior product. I enjoy paying a little more for insurance knowing that MY agent will answer the phone and not some machine in India or the Philippines. We all claim something similar, yet you all have you car loans and checking accounts at a non-profit credit union paying no taxes, bottom of the barrel prices with bottom of the barrel service, correct? I work in banking, so I see this one everyday; I find it ironic to see those who talk out of both sides of their mouth and then say "but banks do XYZ..." no, they don't that is an old wive's tale from who knows where, a true locally owned community bank is a world away from the international Chase, Wells, etc. I am with Darin on this one, you absolutely do get what you pay for, not to mention doing business with a business that contributes something to society as not being tax exempt on sales taxes, income taxes, property taxes, etc. Ok, off my soapbox.


----------

